# AutoSpies Snaps the Hottest M Cars in Rare Colors



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Our friends at AutoSpies always seem to be at the right place at the right time and with a camera. Agent001 was cruising by a BMW dealership and spotted not one, but 4 individual colored BMWs.



View the complete gallery on AutoSpies.com

Flip over the gallery of these rare and hot colored BMW at AutoSpies and then let us knwo which M car and color combination is your favorite?


----------



## timfitz63 (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow! Those are some *really* flashy colors! :yikes:

But for some reason, that Java Green on the M3 works for me... I doubt I'd pony up the extra $6k for it, though... :angel:


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow! It's almost like a bag of M&Ms!


----------



## Drizz (Oct 25, 2008)

When was that taken? I pass Encinitas BMW every day on my way to and from work. That's where I got all my bimmers from, actually.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

SD 335is said:


> Wow! It's almost like a bag of M&Ms!


I was thinking skittles 



Drizz said:


> When was that taken? I pass Encinitas BMW every day on my way to and from work. That's where I got all my bimmers from, actually.


Not sure, sorry.

Tim


----------



## Rolitto (Mar 30, 2012)

Very nice. I like the yellow BMW M3 and the orange BMW Z4.


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

That Z4 is pretty fun looking, makes me happy just looking at it.


----------



## christiandflore (Mar 31, 2010)

these look even better in person, they're still on display in Encinitas


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

christiandflore said:


> these look even better in person, they're still on display in Encinitas


That's worth a drive over to take a look! We had the worst experience there of any of the San Diego County BMW dealers when we bought our car last year though.


----------



## Die Wolfe (Jan 19, 2012)

I'll take the blue X5 ///M!


----------



## On Purnt (Apr 20, 2012)

was scouring through ebay and came across this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2012...4?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item231d5c9ad6#v4-43

Looks just like the one in these pics. beautiful cars!


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Those colors look good in a tropical setting. I can't see owning a car those colors anywhere else. At least for me. N4S


----------

